# Boot Manager Running Terribly After SD Format



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided it was time for me to clean up my SD card so I backed up everything that I needed and got rid of a bunch of old crap. I backed up the Boot Manager folder the exact way it was but after formatting and moving my data back my slot ROM is extremely laggy, freezes up, and Boot Manager keeps force closing so I can't even change t he SD booster. Is there anything I should do to try and fix this? Or should I just wipe the slot and try starting over (which is never a favorable option because my phone is completely unresponsive when a ROM is being installed)?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The only way I can get an sd rom to run is it overclock a little and use an sd card booster app.

It's a strange app at times.


----------

